# my heart is shattered



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

my heart is shattered yall,yall are my friends,some i know personally,some i have never met,but consider my friend all the same.
someone poisoned our dogs with antifreeze,and we had to have moose and bailey put down this afternoon.i was so pissed at bailey just a few days ago because she chewed through my internet cable not knowing that that very day it had already been done.they both have been sick and got to where they couldnt stand anymore or hold their urine so yesterday i took them in and the bloodwork confirmed what my vet feared all along.how can someone be so freakin cruel if someone hated me that bad why couldnt they do something to me??i raised moose since he was 2 days old HE WAS MY SON.my heart is shattered into a gazillion pieces.
the police came and i made a report,and they told me that most likely they killed them in order to be able to get into my house (yey) now not only have i had to bury my best friends today,but now i get to fear that someone out there is going to come into my house and there isnt going to be a f*n thing im going to be able to do about it.
thanks for listening
rip my beautiful babies


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man, I am so sorry this happened to you! Your poor babies, may they RIP 

I don't know what else to say!

You should get an alarm system ASAP though if you truly fear that someone will break into your home.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry Belinda...

Those A-holes will pay in the end. 

R.I.P. Moose & Bailey


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel for you.... a damn shame. I hope some one saw something and come forward....I'm mad as I write this, I hope whoever did this terrible thing is caught ( if I had my way and knew who, I'd take them apart a little bit at a time.) Times like these I really never know what to say but that I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss ... you are in my prayers ... and may your babies rest in peace ... please be safe and aware of whos around your home for your own safety ...


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

tonios said:


> I feel for you.... a damn shame. I hope some one saw something and come forward....I'm mad as I write this, I hope whoever did this terrible thing is caught ( if I had my way and knew who, I'd take them apart a little bit at a time.) Times like these I really never know what to say but that I'm so sorry for you.


thanks im still sitting here just bawling as i write.ive never felt pain like my heart feels right now.not only was moose my son,but bailey was my 5 yr olds best friend how do you even begin to explain what horrible kind of person could do this to her companion.thank you all for your support.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG Belinda!! That is horrible! Those precious babies!! They're in the best hands now though. I cant even imagine what youre going through but know you have my heartfelt sympathy and if there is ANYTHING I can do for you, or bring you, or if you just wanna go get a cup of coffee and talk, Im here for you! Im not too far from you either!!


Rest In Peace Sweet Babies. <3


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

im sorry. one of my babies died today too by a car. she wasnt a pit, but she was special. i called her my little bully.  bad week.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im really sorry to hear that. Get a gun now!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OMG Belinda!! That is horrible! Those precious babies!! They're in the best hands now though. I cant even imagine what youre going through but know you have my heartfelt sympathy and if there is ANYTHING I can do for you, or bring you, or if you just wanna go get a cup of coffee and talk, Im here for you! Im not too far from you either!!
> 
> Rest In Peace Sweet Babies. <3


Hey mygirlmaile, good reaching out.... your a good person.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! 

My condolences and tears for you and your babies! 

Run hard and pain free at the Rainbow Bridge beautiful babies! Someday your owner will be there to call for you again... 

I hope the police catch the sick person who did this!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Is the moose the one in your avatar?

& that sucks to hear. ):


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> OMG Belinda!! That is horrible! Those precious babies!! They're in the best hands now though. I cant even imagine what youre going through but know you have my heartfelt sympathy and if there is ANYTHING I can do for you, or bring you, or if you just wanna go get a cup of coffee and talk, Im here for you! Im not too far from you either!!
> 
> Rest In Peace Sweet Babies. <3


thank you shantel..i just might need to take you up on that offer


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I am sooooo sorry to hear that! how horrible! I really truly am so sorry you are having to go through this, I wish there was something we could do! All you can do is remember what a wonderful life they had and how much love they felt everyday with you! I wish I could give you a hug! :hug:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!! That is SO SO SOOOOOOOO HORRIBLE!
Belinda I cannot even imagine how you are feeling right now, my stomach just sunk and I feel so sick for you. I cannot believe someone would do that to your poor babies.
RIP Moose and Bailey, you will be dearly missed.
i remember seeing pictures of moose as a tiny like week old baby.. i am so sad about this, i am just ... beside myself right now. I would come up and have some coffee with you and shantel but i think im a tad bit far </33333 have some for me too!
goodness, i am so angry and sad about this! oh my gosh. too many deaths around here lately!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Some people just don't care who they hurt. Some punks poisoned my friends dogs just so they could steal there Christmas presents.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow that is very sad. i had a kitten that got killed from anti freeze a week after we took him home from the pound. i wish i could do more then feel sorry for your horrible loss!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am so so very sorry to hear this. I always worry about my dogs I had 3 poisoned like that last year. this kind of thing always makes me mad. If you lived close i would come over and sit watch for you i got some thing for people like that. the people that poisoned mine did it because they were ignorant but i cought with them and had a little talk. i dought they will do that again. again sorry to hear about your family being taken from you like that.
please do your self a favor and get a gun!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Do you have any idea who on earth it could have been?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't believe people can do things like this. I have had dogs poisoned before. Dogs that have never ran loose or caused trouble to anyone! However someone felt the need to come to their yard and harm them. Bunch of flat out BS!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh geeze. im so sorry to hear this 
RIP moose and bailey


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I am so so very sorry to hear this. I always worry about my dogs I had 3 poisoned like that last year. this kind of thing always makes me mad. If you lived close i would come over and sit watch for you i got some thing for people like that. the people that poisoned mine did it because they were ignorant but i cought with them and had a little talk. i dought they will do that again. again sorry to hear about your family being taken from you like that.
> please do your self a favor and get a gun!!


That is horrible. I hope you let your fist do the talking!

And to Belinda. My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine how you much feel losing both of your dogs to this ignorance. I would be in jail if someone did that to me and I found out who it was.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, its hard to belive.

you dont think it was a nieghbor or something that didnt like the dogs?

sorry for your loss, its even worse that it was both of them, i cant even think what your going through. stay strong.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im so, so, so sorry. buy a gun and wait, you may just get justice. 

RIP sweet kids.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Belinda I just don't know what to say. That is horrible I feel your pain ((((hugs)))). 

R.I.P. Moose and Bailey. You will always be in our hearts.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I don't even have words, someone poisoning or hurting my dogs is one of my biggest fears. I can't imagine the pain you and your family are feeling, I'm so sorry for this tremendous loss.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

belindabone said:


> thank you shantel..i just might need to take you up on that offer


Anytime!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

belindabone, I feel for you... as I had a dog poisoned the same way... I spent over $800.00 trying to save the dog but was to late, she had to be put down to keep her from suffering


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Belinda - the words I feel cannot express to you what I want to say, I know how you feel and hope that the b*stards that did this to your dogs will pay. Know that your babies loved you and they will meet you happily with tails wagging at the Bridge. BIG HUGS to you and your family right now. I lost my very first APBT to anitfreeze poisoning. Much love from myself and the P&O Gang.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

It Sunday morning and I still can't get over why someone could commit such a terrible act...Some people are really F***ED UP in the head. Just sickening, and I really hate saying this but, arming yourself might not be such a bad idea to keep safe.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you to everyone for their heart felt sympathys.my family is grieving,my daughter did not sleep last night for waking up crying about what happened.i guess there are some people in this world that just dont really grasp the concept of having a dog and it being a PART of your family,just not something thats on a chain that you have to feed.i burried my babies under a shade tree in my back yard yesterday,and tomorrow i will be going to get protection for my house.my heart is in no way ready for another dog,so ill have to get the next best thing..i will not allow someone to come and take anything else from me.
thanks again,and just because i dont have any dogs anymore doesnt mean that i will be leaving this forum.im still hanging out here with all of you that i have grown to love.happy sunday to ya,belinda and family


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hugs to you and your family again Belinda, I really am truely sorry for y'all's loss. Gawd some people. I hope your daughter sleeps tnight and I am glad you are staying around


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*broken hearted*

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that heart smashed into a million pieces feeling and I wish youu didn't. RIP babies.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

wow thats horible....ppl are such ^#^%$%#@#^@#^@#$#@...im teribly sry thats horible may they rip


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

I am never shocked by how heartless some people are. Things like this prove to me that there is true evil in our world. But whoever did this will pay dearly, rest assured. Karma is a *****. I am so sorry for your loss. Are you sure one of your neighbors is not responsible?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> I am never shocked by how heartless some people are. Things like this prove to me that there is true evil in our world. But whoever did this will pay dearly, rest assured. Karma is a *****. I am so sorry for your loss. Are you sure one of your neighbors is not responsible?


my neighbors absolutely not both are very close to our family,and have dogs as well.HOWEVER we do have some punk as* high school drop outs that live up the road that have been breaking into peoples houses all summer.we have a new home(built last yr),and the nicest one on the street.i think the only reason that i havent been broken into is because i work out of my home.but,it is a double edged sword too,because everyone knows that i have a photography business in my house,and im sure assuming that i(which i do)have thousands of dollars worth of camera and equipment here.because of the police telling us yesterday that my dogs were killed to possible gain entry,im scared sh*tless to even leave now!i have an alarm system,but i never had it turned on to where it calls the police.guess what ill be doing this week!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

put up cameras over looking the doors and windows that way if some does attempt to gain entry you will have it on video. you can get a set with like 5 cameras and a monitor for a little over a hundred dolllars at wal mart. make sure you record the feed.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im just so sad for you, your poor babies. 
if i found those punks i would kick their butts so thoroughly... UGH!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

belindabone said:


> my neighbors absolutely not both are very close to our family,and have dogs as well.HOWEVER we do have some punk as* high school drop outs that live up the road that have been breaking into peoples houses all summer.we have a new home(built last yr),and the nicest one on the street.i think the only reason that i havent been broken into is because i work out of my home.but,it is a double edged sword too,because everyone knows that i have a photography business in my house,and im sure assuming that i(which i do)have thousands of dollars worth of camera and equipment here.because of the police telling us yesterday that my dogs were killed to possible gain entry,im scared sh*tless to even leave now!i have an alarm system,but i never had it turned on to where it calls the police.guess what ill be doing this week!


We bought our house a little over two years ago and the punk a$$ kid who used to live here with his parents who were the renters when we bought the place had a key (which we didn't know at the time) and got into our shop/garage which is detached and wiped us clean. My husband had had his own tile business and had thousands of dollars worth of tools in there. All gone. What he couldn't take he destroyed with a knife (my husband's pontoon boat for fishing was slashed as was some old speakers which were given to us by a friend). We got an alarm system the next week and changed the locks to double key deadbolt (you need a key to unlock from inside and out). Not 6 months later we were woken in the middle of the night by our alarm system counting down. Turns out that we had left the shop door facing the house unlocked (so much for the new locks eh?) and he had come back for more. We caught him this time around because he wasn't able to escape out the other door which was locked. He didn't manage to grab anything this time so all he was charged with was criminal trespassing which is only a gross misdemeanor. He is not allowed to make contact with my husband or myself or come within two blocks of our home.

That alarm system was the best purchase we made for our home. We wouldn't have ever known who had broken in and would have continued to feel like victims if it hadn't been for the alarm system.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That absolutely sucks. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry belinda. That is one of the saddest things I have read, and scarey too. I don't even know what to say. :'(


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

man im so sorry to hear that i hope they dont take it farther than that and u find out who did it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Belinda my heart breaks for you and your family. I know there aren't any words nor actions that can make these feelings go away. I know Bailey and Moose had the best life ever with you and your partner. I'm sending virtual hugs your way!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so sorry.I know some people are Evil. I will Pray you find out who did this..My heart aches for you..


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

so so so sorry.....the scum will get it in the end


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks everybody


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im very sorry to hear this about moose and bailey, i dont know how anybody could do this. If i was you i would get a camera posted up in the front of your house just in case someone trys something stupid. It wouldnt hurt to have a gun either, but thats just me.

R.I.P. - Moose and Bailey


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Belinda -I cant Even express how sorry I feel for you.I know if something would happen to my dogs it would just kill me. I hope you get the person how did this to you. wish I still leaved in Michigan. I would be there for in anyway you needed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

if this is something you would like to persue, we can arange to offer a reward for info that leads to an arrest. its up to you Bbone!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss Belinda.. I have nothing to say that could make the pain go away but what comes around goes around... But don't let something like this happen again do everything you can to keep your family safe. Youre in my thoughts.

Rip Bailey and Moose....


----------



## Kicker Box Jazz (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow I hate people IM soo Srry for the lost cant even begin to imagine how u feel


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family on your loss. People can be so disgusting at times. I’d put up cameras and get a gun!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so sad and disgusted for you!!! Was also just reading on about someone's pup who was shot with buckshot in their backyard - just no (nice) words for people who do that!!! I just have a pit bull mix and nothing too valuable like electronics (and we have been super lucky so far with anyone trying to break in) but my dad has just gifted me all 4 of his guns and I intend to get licensed on the .38 and at least keep something in the house. I keep a C02 BB gun in my desk drawer but my husband said he and his buddies used to have BB guns wars so it wouldn't stop a bad guy necessarily but I feel safer with it (tho the C02 had drained out when I went to test fire the other day - so much for that sense of security). My heart goes out the OP with a thousand hugs. I worry about my girl eating things - neighbor (80 year old lady) must feed bread crumbs to the birds as I'm constantly seeing my girl nibble on little squares of bread in the back yard... Had a friend train his dog not to eat anything from anyone without his being there - but that would sure be a hard one to train...


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe a**holes did that, i am deeply sading by your lose and i hope that you protect yourself from these losers, if they do come back you put a hole that a** 

R.I.P BABIES....


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

redog said:


> if this is something you would like to persue, we can arange to offer a reward for info that leads to an arrest. its up to you Bbone!


how could yall help with that?i mean yall are scattered everywhere?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

belindabone said:


> how could yall help with that?i mean yall are scattered everywhere?


Ill donate some!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i will try!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

HappyPuppy said:


> I am so sad and disgusted for you!!! Was also just reading on about someone's pup who was shot with buckshot in their backyard - just no (nice) words for people who do that!!! I just have a pit bull mix and nothing too valuable like electronics (and we have been super lucky so far with anyone trying to break in) but my dad has just gifted me all 4 of his guns and I intend to get licensed on the .38 and at least keep something in the house. I keep a C02 BB gun in my desk drawer but my husband said he and his buddies used to have BB guns wars so it wouldn't stop a bad guy necessarily but I feel safer with it (tho the C02 had drained out when I went to test fire the other day - so much for that sense of security). My heart goes out the OP with a thousand hugs. I worry about my girl eating things - neighbor (80 year old lady) must feed bread crumbs to the birds as I'm constantly seeing my girl nibble on little squares of bread in the back yard... Had a friend train his dog not to eat anything from anyone without his being there - but that would sure be a hard one to train...


yea,my vet told me that it would only take a tblspn to kill a dog of their size.can you imagine that?so small of an amount.we walked the yard twice,and never found what it could of be,but because it is a sweet tasting liquid,he said it could of been ANYTHING.it doesnt surprise me though that it could happen,neither of my dogs were aggressive,and moose especially wasnt old enough yet to want to even bark at people.i still am coming to the grips of someone coming into my yard with me here.only my backyard is fenced in,so they would of been in plain sight of everyone!i had my alarm turned on yesterday,and trying to get a gun(although with a 5 yr old im not keen on this)and,i bought breanna a ferrit yesterday to ease some of the hurting she is experiencing,she is still asking why this happened.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

poor girl! get a gun with a safety lock thingie 
i dont know how to work guns at all, but that would be safest i guess?


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

So very sorry to hear that. I wouldnt get an alarm and let them break in.... if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll donate as well!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know it's hard they're your kids again I'm so sorry


----------

